# after installing battery short circuit the AC terminal and the battery +



## hotrod351

after installing battery short circuit the AC terminal and the battery +. inside my 1988 seiko duo-display back cover it says this. where and how. i can figure out the + side of the battery but not the AC terminal. and is this some best left to a watchmaker.


----------



## emso

there is a point on the movement where it is engraved AC and possibly an arrow to it, if no arrov conect the point(contact) near the AC is engraved with the + of the battery, seek for it with loupe there must be one.


----------



## hotrod351

i touch these two points after i install new battery. ive read where it says before i install a new battery but if the battery was dead i dont see how that would do anything.


----------



## emso

you will conect the two points with tweezers after you have changed the battery


----------



## hotrod351

makes sense. would do any good if the old battery was dead.


----------

